# Arson the Fire Starter and Johnnie Rotten(heavy)



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Syd Vicious had to sit this one out  but Arson and me are in Florida this weekend for my bridal shower. We are staying with my parents, and they have a puppy, Johnnie Blue aka Johnnie Rotten...he is about 2 and a half weeks older then Arson (14 wks) today Johnnie wanted to introduce Arson to the lake LOL! I don't was as excited about the water as Johnnie had hoped 

Johnnie Blue









Hey what's down here...









Hey Arson follow me!









Here I come Johnnie...









WTF was that!!!









What??? 









It's water! Isn't it glorious! Come back Arson!!









uhhhh...could be fun...

























yeah no, I don't think fire and water mix so great...









ugh ok we go play on land...



































Hey that was my ball...









Here I come Arson!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Aww they are so fun at that age! Adorable pictures


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

I love these photos!! Loll @ the WTF photo, the captions were on point I bust out laughing!


----------



## rednose_momma (Mar 16, 2010)

my fav picture has to be the one where his feet first hit the water you can tell in his rearend that he tried to stop immediatly! its awesome thanx for sharing love the pics and jonnie rotten is adorable!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Sydney said:


> WTF was that!!!


AgHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHaHa! :hammer:


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

ROFLMAO! That's way too cute! Nice clear shots too! What kind of camera are you using, if you don't mind me asking!? Love the captions too.. they're right on point! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

LOL @ the WTF was that!!

Poor lil Johnnie is like.. come bacccckkk!!!!


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Loll I just cannot stopping looking at these pix, every time I see Arson's all so happy to follow butt go running for his * WTF* is that life , with Poor Johnnie's perplexed * what happen to ya buddy, its just water* look ... I laugh out loud for real!!! I showed everybody in the apt too and they find it hysterical .....


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

OMG sooooooooooooo cute


----------



## P_RsMaxx (Feb 27, 2010)

LOL some of those pics were funny!! Arson is looking good......


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Thanks everyone...it was pretty hysterical, they have had a lot of fun... I thank god for continuous shot the expression on his face was priceless running out of the water!!


----------



## Southern Inferno (Mar 12, 2009)

Beautiful pics!

Looks like they had a great time.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Those pics are awesome!I love looking at pics of your dogs!

I love their names!The sex pistols!!!!!:rofl:


----------



## red heat (Dec 6, 2009)

Nice pics.... they are too cute


----------



## brandileigh080 (Mar 9, 2010)

Hahah!! Great pictures!!!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

He is going to be VERY HANDSOME! great pictures...


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great lookin dogs....lol the captions to the pics made it that much better..really funny...Seems like they had fun


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Those are great pics! Two peas in a pod, extremely cute together. But be mindful of gators X( eek


----------



## Bethb2007 (Jul 5, 2009)

Very cute! I also like that your pup always has something in his mouth.


----------

